# CHUNKY LOVE NEW YEARS EAVE SPEARFISHING TRIP



## Clay-Doh

Heres the link to the video, make sure to click on the second button from the right below the screen to reduce the screen and make the resolution a little better. And yeah...the quality sucks. Someone please buy me a nice underwater camera!:letsdrink






Crash decided we needed to go spearin for the end of the year, I didnt know if I could go, Brandy said he was, so I figured screw it. H2Oarmondo was in. 4 tank dive, went on Crashes boat.

Short story cuz I'm tired and got 3 bottles of champagne to drink and wanna go to bed.....

Saw a 8 foot or so bull shark on one dive, saw a 150-200 pound jewfish which I was able to chase out his hole and get a better look of him runin cross the sand on another dive, and got to swim with a Dolphin on another dive, and get within in about 3 feet of him, with him all smilin at me and shakin his head up and down...but then he scared me like that King of the Hill episode were Hank got molestered by one at seaworld. Got all of this captured with the Chunky Love HelmetCam.

Armondo tore the skin of my ass snappin me with a wet towel when I was nekid tryin to change. SO in return, I was going to spare him this, but I got gruesome video of him on the boat gettin hosed in the face with a squirt bottle of warm water and his tounge hanging out yelling in his crazy Cuban voice..."I love it baby, I love it!", and Craash slappin him in the face with the bottle porno style. And now, since my ass still has a welt, the video WILL be posted later. And it will not be suitable for imature audiances.:letsparty

Brandy got mad cuz for the first time ever he didn't fill up the cooler with a bunch of fish, so he pouted and slept in the cabin on the way home. I would not of made a point to point out that all he got wasone barelylegalfreakinsheephead, had he not made numerous comments to the rest of the boat in the morning, and my daughter and his daughter (who were still up at 4:30 am like lil crackheads playin guitar quero at my house) that anybody was welcome to use my fish stringer since I don't ever get no fish to put on it anyways!:doh

Now, besides all these wonderful experineces and interactions with the marine wildlife, including a seagull:reallycrying, and Crash rescuing my gun, that I did not even know needed rescuing(I'm sure he'll tell thatone)you know what made this the best diving day of the year?

The fact that I don't really bottom hunt, and have never had the special oppurtunity to slay a grouper. SO while the rest of em were draggin there cranks thru the sand lookin under ledges forgrouper, I was doin my usual thing..............

and this is how I ended theSummer of Chunky Love!!!










Yeah Baby! Had a blast guys..thanx man.

And thanx Chuck at MBT for stayin an hour later on a sunday so I could still get my tanks filled and make it out. I owe ya some more fish man!!:letsdrink


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Clay your a freakin beast...great report sounds like you guys had a great time. Happy New Years Man...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Happy New Years Mike, and Josh and the rest of your family too man!! Thanx!


----------



## flyingfishr

GREAT report Clay, I can only imagine what that boat was like with you guys on it having a good time slaying fish. Those are some stud grouper, can't wait to see the video....when you get around to posting it that is. Enjoy the Champagne, Happy New Years.


----------



## zodiac470

What a way to end the year, sperm burper!


----------



## Corpsman

Way to go Clay! Congrats!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man glad you guys enjoyed the reort.

Heres the sik azz video.

WARNING: This is video is NOT intended for mature audiances.


----------



## GONU

Man if I get dive certified can I hang out with you? Damn them some nice fish.:bowdown


----------



## craasch210

Definately a fun trip. We will have to get out again first break in the weather. Yall were right about armondo.... He definately is one crazy ass mexican.

Oh, I lost my dive knife on this trip life a moron. If anyone knows of one for sale at a good price, give me a buzz.

Chris


----------



## dkdiver

I am gld you guys had a great trip! I was thinking about you all day. Caly, great shooting, those are some chunky ones.:bowdown Aren't you glad I bought that generator from you? At least I provided the ice for the fish. I think a little marinade with some hot ginger and a mango salsa might be good or we can get Rock lobster to fire up the cooker.

Of course, the fish cleaning table is still virgin so you can break it in if you want.

I would expect nothing less of the video. The problem is that Chris and Armondo look like they have shot that scene before!

What a great way to end a year though :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy

Most of what Clay said is true , except that I wasnt pouting. I had a pounding headace from hearing about those pissy little grouper all day!

Those gags have worms clay, you better throw them out. My 18inch sheephead was a lot better looking that those little gags anyway.

I will never talk shit on the ride out again:banghead:banghead:banghead:clap:doh


----------



## jlbdvm

Dang!! I hate braggin unless it's me of course!! I'm sitting here going thru withdrawals and you show me this!!! No more 12 step for me!

Congratulation guys!

Jay

I'm cryin here!!


----------



## David Ridenour

Great report Clay! Happy New Year!


----------



## flynurse

damn you guys are sick. that was freaking funny. next time y'all go out chris and i don't go kick my in the nuts. nice report clay, damn nice fish.


----------



## LATERALINE

Where is this video footage.. I am dying to see this stuff!!


----------



## parrothead

Nice catch Clay. :bowdown:bowdown When we eating ???? Pretty funny video to.

Scott


----------



## d45miller

Glad you guys had a good day Clay! That was me talking you at the ramp before you guys left. Not sure if you remembered me. It's been quite a while since we met. Anyway nice job and have a good new year! :toast


----------



## Pierce07

Clay we are going to have to go out soon and do some shooting


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Gotcha, heres the link to the scuba porn video again. I got to put the underwater footage into a video and still have yet to post it.

WARNING: This is video is NOT intended for mature audiances.









Dalton...if it hadnt a been for me with a U-Haul full ofgenerators from Detroitand you and Michelle callin from Purto Rico to see if I would deliver to a little place called Gulf Breeze, I don't know where my life would be right now! I'd prob still be up north frrezin my stones off with nuttin to do! You guys are responsible for creatin a monster! :letsdrink And yeah...I think a lil grouper with mango salsa may be in order! Thnax for the ice and th 2 air tanks too!

Glockman! I knew it was you at the ramp! I told the guys on the boat that the crazy dude with shorts on at 6:30 am gettin on a boat was d45miller! Howed you guys do out there?

And Jay, Josh, and Flynurse....you all missed a fun day on the water. It actually felt better durin surface intervals with your wetsuit off because of the sun on yer skin. Waves were a lil ruff at times, but not to cold at all!

I'll work on that underwater video.

Brandy. Yer still my friend.oke:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon

Just pure filth!!! Nice facial!!!!

I see a new profession in the horizon! Director! Film maker!

Chunky Love goes deep!

Chunky Love likes it wet!

Chunky Love does Pensacola!

Good times!!!! Thanks for the post!

Man, get your head's out of the gutter! underwater diving video's


----------



## SeaBoss

He gives new meaning to "WET and WILD":moon:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces

Damn, that looks like a good time I missed. I'll get out with you guys on the next trip Clay. Those grouper look a lot better than my white trout I caught yesterday. I had a good time taking my dad out fishing, but it would have been much better to get underwater and shoot some big grouper. The big WOODY is just waiting to shoot something big now. 

Let me know when ya'll plan to get out again.

Jon


----------



## spearfisher

Nice fish man. I think we were the only crazy SOB's out on the water yesterday. I didn't see a single other boat out there. Great report man. Look forward to seeing the video.

Rich


----------



## dkdiver

Clay-doh,



I am glad I bought it too. Life would not be as exciting without you guys around, that is for sure!


----------



## bonita dan

Nice groupers Clay:clap As far as the money shot in the scuba porn vid,you and your friends are sick and need help man


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heres the link to the underwater video.

Yeah....the video quality sucks...but at least the musics good!!!!!

And oh yeah, when ya pull it up click on the second button from the right below the video screen to reduce the screen size to make the image better.


----------



## JoshH

Great video Clay. I need to go jig up all those Ajs you passed up :moon


----------



## Wharf Rat

Nice video Clay. Most excellent work!


----------



## HeartofDixie

Now thatsa coolvideo!!! Great job...it looked like you had a blast.

Happy New Year!


----------



## flyingfishr

Great video Clay, it was almost like I was right there, cept I was dry and warm watching it... thanks for the post and read


----------



## Ocean Man

Thanks for sharing the video Clay, did you get a weight on those Grouper?


----------



## holy Spear-it

Sounds like you guys had a blast Clay. I will have to call you guys or vise versa next trip....I cant get any of my p*%&$ friends to dive right now. I am ready for the waves to die down and do a night dive on some lobster. See ya and happy new year!


----------



## FelixH

Great video, as always!

Felix


----------



## Clay-Doh

I cant believe you cant get people out there with ya Kevin...that nice cozy pilot house and all!

I'm itchin to get out again....I've heard the grouper are easy to get alll thru the winter. ANd I want more of these.........



















And check out my good daughter Megan...supportin her daddy with her Team CHunky Love shirt she's wearein!!!!!:grouphug:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces

Dang Clay, 

Your making me hungry even though I just had some fish for dinner the other night. You think you've got the itch to get back out there. I have been out of the water for a few a while. The time I got out with you, Brandy, Armando, and Joshwas the last time. And I have a big gun to take with me that is itching to get some grouper bloodon it.


----------



## dkdiver

Chef Clay! Great cooking last night. We really had a good time! Thanks!


----------



## croakerchoker

LOOKS LIKE ASIAN CATFISH TO ME.:letsdrink


----------



## Lockout

Anyone else sick of seeing the Claydog with his shirt off? Yeah me too ! LOL


----------



## Bigg J

nahhhh. kinda like em to keep it off, he's kinda sexy.anyhoo nice video, i think i saw that boat y'all were on anchored up on the avocet back in........september i think it was.


----------



## bigfishrookie

Nice job- Doh!


----------



## flyingfishr

Hey Clay, what are those chunks of flesh that are seperate from the fillets? Are those cheeks?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sure are Josh! First time I tried gettin em, and they are awsome...cheeks and throats. Ask DK Diver....we deep fried em last, after everybody was full, and ate em...:shedevil

hey Brian! I keep not realizin thats you with the name Lockout. How come you couldn't be Rumple4skin again? 

And you know I'm a sexy mother...I just notice my chest hairs are nappy. Now THAT is sexy!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697

that video is probably the coolest thing i've ever seen on here.

props :toast


----------



## FishinFL

VERY NICE Groupers Mr. Clay!!! Love the vid too... Its too cold for my arse to get in the water. Keep on divin', filmin', drinkin' and postin'... I'll live through y'all til march. I hate I missed the deck party, it sure sounded like a fun time. I was at San Destin's Baytown Wharf for New Years eve. We got our dance on at the Famous Door niteclub and I found a new favorite bartender. Ms. Sarah





















Hope to get together and have a beer soon. Happy New Year!!

Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh

Reese! ou aint goin till MArch???? Man thats too bad....

Hell, maybe by then I'll have that damn lower unit fixed! 

By the way...looks like you guys had entirely WAY too much fun new years!


----------



## Brad King

Awsome video!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2OArman

That was not me in the video, that was the evil H2O I killed on the 31st , what craacsh and Clay are not saying is it was 40 degrees on the way out the water Temp was 60 degrees and me and Brandy were freezing and let them go in the water first and out of all the 4 places we went to I only went in the water once to see the Bull Shark. Since me and brandy were cold and always shoot all the fish we wanted to Give our Great friend Time to redeem himself the last day of the year HAPPY NEW YEAR CHunky LUV From H2O and Brandy.

I would like to thank Craacsh for a wonderful Fun Trip at the end of the year


----------



## sniper

Hey Clay while I was watching your video on YouTube I couldnt help but notice another 'Chunky Love' Video on the side bar. I watched it and thought, "That's not Clay but they both share the same name and Isee you are both from up north. Are you related cause I saw an uncannyresemblance. Here is the link


----------



## Clay-Doh

Armondo! I wasn't even gonna tell no one that you only dove once!!!! We gotta get out again sooooon!!

Dereck....I can definately see the resemblence between me and an overweight gay black man from Texas!!!!! Stay Faboulus Honey!!!!


----------

